# Findley resevoirs



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Anyone on here fished these reservoirs lately? If so,what's biting?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I normally do but have not heard a thing on either one. I played around the docks and the rock bass are biting. They seem to want a bait that flutters. And welcome to the lonely NW forum.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

People fish it all the time. As for what's biting... I've heard better things from the outlet that runs into the nearby Blanchard than the res itself.

I did see a post on a fishing app of someone who got a pretty decent walleye out of #2 though.


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks for the replies Kevin and ress, just got a new (used) boat would like to try out, mostly a bass fisherman but wouldn't mind going after some walleye or panfish


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

There's a map I saw online at one point that shows where christmas trees and other roughage have been dumped to act as structure and attract fish for fishing... but I can't seem to find it right now. Maybe someone else knows and can post it.

There are a couple spots that are accessible from the rim, but will likely be less pressured because it's a walk to get to them. One is in the big reservoir and is right about in the middle of the lane that runs between the two.

A boat will allow you to hit spots like that more easily... especially for bass. I know most people seem to catch walleye on the eastern side of reservoir 2 (the big one), and panfish can be had just about anywhere. I always just fished for bluegill and sunfish off the pier on reservoir one when I was a kid.

EDIT: This isn't the map I saw, but it's a map, and I'm pretty sure it's accurate. Funny enough, it's right here on this site. lol

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/lakemaps/Northwest Ohio/4 Findlay Reservoir.pdf


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks for the info, gonna try and get out there next week, I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

For what it's worth, I was just there on reservoir one this evening. Water is crystal clear. Can see all the way to the bottom. Lots of weeds and visible structure. Rock bass were biting just off the boat ramp. Saw a pretty sizable smallmouth, but I think it was just cruising through. He went out deep. Bluegill were visible but not as active as I'm used to. They seemed to still be spawning in beds down by the base of the weeds.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I havent been fishing there in about 2 years or so , I kinda gave up on it. But it is a nice place to spend some time even if not catching anything , if that counts. There was a time when those reservoirs were probably the best fishing of all the inland bodies of water in the state , but like the rest are nothing like they used to be.


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Hoping to get there soon, just to give it a try, thanks for all the replies.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

The walleye pattern seems to have changed recently. Last two trips have yielded 0. The smallies are still there and seem to be cruising and searching a lot more lately though.


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Have never fished for smb, just LMB, whats the best way to try and catch the smb's, does trolling with worm harness work for walleye, or erie dearies?


----------



## Chad Recker (May 23, 2020)

Senkoman said:


> Anyone on here fished these reservoirs lately? If so,what's biting?


I caught a 2lb 5oz smallmouth in #2 on the wall it shares with #1 about a month ago.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

yonderfishin said:


> I havent been fishing there in about 2 years or so , I kinda gave up on it. But it is a nice place to spend some time even if not catching anything , if that counts. There was a time when those reservoirs were probably the best fishing of all the inland bodies of water in the state , but like the rest are nothing like they used to be.


I think the main issue is overfishing. Most of these public lakes are way too pressured. If you can get access to a few private ponds or find some spots that nobody really knows about, you're set. 

There's a nice little spot I like to go to where I've SEEN the big ones jump. I've SEEN them in the water. I've SEEN others catch them once in a blue moon, but 95% of the time, people go there and catch nothing, including me. Getting them to bite is like trying to win the lottery.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

That's not what I am hearing, my best buddy has been going out in the golden hour (last hour of light). He has been having evenings that he lands 30 + fish. Limit of walleye just this week not big at all, some nights the White Bass have been hitting on every cast, Crappie, Smallmouth all in the last month. 1/8 oz jigs with a twister tail or rubber minnow type with the big tail. #2. Fishing on shore. Hard to judge from a Lazy-Boy. And it is the Findlay Res in Findlay not Findley over by Akron, right? Your original post had me confused a bit.


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Weekender#1 said:


> That's not what I am hearing, my best buddy has been going out in the golden hour (last hour of light). He has been having evenings that he lands 30 + fish. Limit of walleye just this week not big at all, some nights the White Bass have been hitting on every cast, Crappie, Smallmouth all in the last month. 1/8 oz jigs with a twister tail or rubber minnow type with the big tail. #2. Fishing on shore. Hard to judge from a Lazy-Boy. And it is the Findlay Res in Findlay not Findley over by Akron, right? Your original post had me confused a bit.


Yes, I meant the Findlay res. didn't know there was another place with similar spelling


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Weekender#1 said:


> That's not what I am hearing, my best buddy has been going out in the golden hour (last hour of light). He has been having evenings that he lands 30 + fish. Limit of walleye just this week not big at all, some nights the White Bass have been hitting on every cast, Crappie, Smallmouth all in the last month. 1/8 oz jigs with a twister tail or rubber minnow type with the big tail. #2. Fishing on shore. Hard to judge from a Lazy-Boy. And it is the Findlay Res in Findlay not Findley over by Akron, right? Your original post had me confused a bit.


I was there at sunset a couple weeks ago and the only thing I saw anyone catching were some rock bass. Even the guys on boats were coming back skunked. 

Glad to hear someone has been having some good luck though.


----------

